# first orange terribilis clutch!



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So for the past two days, our orange Terribilis have been acting strange. I came home and looked for the usual stone statues around the viv. To my surprise, I could not find a single frog. All five of them were inside the hut and there was a calling war going on. This lasted all day yesterday and all day today. They would all go in, call at each other, and then all come back out. Well, when we got home from work tonight, they were all out. So, we checked the hut, and found a clutch of 4 small eggs. I can't believe we got at least one pair out of the five we got, when the terribilis seem to be very male heavy. Let's hope they are good.


----------



## swampfoxjjr (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats! You have very beautiful frogs there.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

whoohoo! :mrgreen:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

How old are these guys? I seem to remember you got yours about the same time I got mine (may be wrong on that one though) and if so they should be a little over a year which would be really early for terribillis. At any rate I am curious because I hear calling from mine every once in awhile but never would have thought they could be near breeding age, but if ours are near the same age and yours are breeding I may have to change my mind.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We got them at the end of March last year and they were about 3 months old. So they are about 13 months old. I doubt the first clutches will be any good. But you never know!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Doubters!!! bah humbug, terribilis can breed at 9 mos old easily. Harder to do when you only feed them flies but still can be done. My yellow from rich just started breeding because I had the female seperated from a broken leg early on, luckily I at least got 1. She was lagging behind and I only fed her once or 2 x a week because i never planned on breeding her(didn`t know she was the only female in the group back then). They`re from mwff 06? and could have been bred earlier, obviously. So w/ minimal feeding and a broken leg and somewhat stunted this yellow bred at about 1 1/2 years old and I got a good clutch of 6 right off. 
Let`s see some optimism!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds abot right then... yours might be like a month or so older but still that is good news. I guess it's time to start offering up the huts!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We just put the hut in the tank about a month ago and they did not even go in it until two days ago. So, i did put another hut in too to give them options. We will see in a few days if they are good or not. I am pretty sure I have a 4.1 group.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats!!! When it rains it pours eh? First a bajillion SI's and now these... I will be the first to say, (maybe not) if you have good ones, and are looking to sell some, I would love to take some off your hands


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> if you have good ones, and are looking to sell some, I would love to take some off your hands


+1


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

UPDATE:

The first clutch was bad. But, they laid another clutch today. So, we will see how that goes. We took out two of the males. I think they were overwhelming the female with all four of them calling in her face all at once. And it does not appear that separating the group screwed up any of the group dynamics since they laid another clutch. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I did the same w/ my 2.1 yellows down to 1.1. The first clutch was fertile we`ll see if I took out the right male.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Very interesting, did you do anything to induce them to breed or did they do it on their own? I can't wait for spring to come - first season with my Vents!!

Goodluck


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

§lipperhead said:


> Very interesting, did you do anything to induce them to breed or did they do it on their own? I can't wait for spring to come - first season with my Vents!!
> 
> Goodluck


The only thing that was different I think was the temperature change. We had the fireplace going downstairs for a few days which warmed up the floors upstairs. This group is on the bottom shelf so they could definately feel a change. I don't think the second clutch is good either but it may be too early.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Another Update!!!!

The second clutch went bad and the males we took out were stressing a little. So, we put them back in. We got a third clutch and it looks like 2 of the 4 are developing. I am crossing my fingers they stay good and we can figure out which males she is breeding with. We do not need to keep all four in there. I would like to give them as much space as possible. I will post pics of the tads if they make it.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

More updates!











This is the latest Terribilis clutch. They have been laying every 7 days and the clutches keep getting larger. This is the first clutch not in a dish. I think it has about 17 eggs, some are on the wood and some on the leaf. I am not sure how I am going to get the ones off the wood. I have not had any tads last longer than a day or so. I am trying a few things to see what works best with the eggs. So far, this is what works for the eggs the best, a shoe box sized container with wet sphagnum moss on the bottom. I put the dish with the eggs on the moss in the container and put a petri dish lid partially covering the dish with the eggs, then put the lid on the shoe box container. It keeps the eggs nice and humid. I also put a tiny bit of water into the dish with the eggs. We will see how it works.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Those look kinda sloppy too. Your getting the dissolving tad phase where they take 4-5 days to start forming then they misshape and melt? Egg casings dissolve away and your left w/ what`s inside?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Those look kinda sloppy too. Your getting the dissolving tad phase where they take 4-5 days to start forming then they misshape and melt? Egg casings dissolve away and your left w/ what`s inside?


So how do you move past the "dissolving tad phase" to get good tads?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

time, changing the diet, checking for parasites which may be stealing needed nutrients? Depends on the specific cause. Mine used to be feeding too fatty diet and not enough calcium or possibly too many vit dustings. sometimes it just goes away w/ time if they are too young to be breeding. Sometimes shutting them down for a while to sequester calcium if they`re not done forming/growing their skeleton. It all depends.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> Those look kinda sloppy too. Your getting the dissolving tad phase where they take 4-5 days to start forming then they misshape and melt? Egg casings dissolve away and your left w/ what`s inside?


Yes, that happened with the first 2-3 clutches. The 4th clutch has three good tads that are not "melting" so i will see in a few days if they are going to make it to the water. The trio is still a little young, about 14-15 months. We are going to be getting crickets more often now that it is summer. I do not want to keep crickets in the house breeding them if possible. What other (somewhat easy)feeders would you suggest giving to them to vary their diet? They have become very fond of eating the isopods we are putting in the tank. I am going to try to pull that clutch later tonight. Hopefully I can get the few that are onthe wood off and back onto the leaf.


----------

